# System question



## xbigb4ller69zx (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey guys i have an 06 sentra SE, and i own a 2 10" sub box, and i would like to use it. How can i have my factory sub running, and 2 extra subs? Do i need an amplifier for the new subs and keep the stock one how it is or what?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbigb4ller69zx said:


> Hey guys i have an 06 sentra SE, and i own a 2 10" sub box, and i would like to use it. How can i have my factory sub running, and 2 extra subs? Do i need an amplifier for the new subs and keep the stock one how it is or what?


Ditch the factory sub if you are getting 2 10's. You dont need it, but you will have to buy an amp for the 2 10's.


----------



## xbigb4ller69zx (Nov 24, 2005)

how about if i just get 1 10" JL. I'll buy the amp for it, but can i have the stock one running with the new one ? or i still have to ditch it?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You can have it running, however you will get off sounds with the 2 combined and it will kill your sound quality. It is better if you disconnect your stock sub and just run your aftermarket subs alone.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbigb4ller69zx said:


> how about if i just get 1 10" JL. I'll buy the amp for it, but can i have the stock one running with the new one ? or i still have to ditch it?


Gotta ditch it if you want any sound quality at all. You couldnt put the stock sub in the box anyways if thats what you mean. Its an 8" if im not mistaken.


----------

